# Mapping Resources > How Do I ??? >  How To: EDGES of Parchment in GIMP?

## Sharpe

What's a good way, other than freehand drawing them, to create good worn/torn/burned old parchment paper edges in GIMP? There seems to be a way to do everything in there so I wondered if there was a good way to do that as well.  :Smile: 

This is the tutorial I used to make the parchment: http://www.gimpusers.com/tutorials/o...ml#comment7748

It seems like this is one of only like three tutorials for parchment on the whole entire Internet and another is on this site. The one on this site is a bit too advanced for me. There are surely more. Google pulls up a million links to the tutorial I used. 

I'm _very_ new to GIMP and am using the latest version, 2.6.8. 

Thanks!

-Sharpe

----------


## Sharpe

Crap. A perfect answer to my question is in RobA's wonderful tutorial on this site. That's what I get for only doing a quick read on it before making this post. Lolz!

Straight from his tutorial:
_
Select all (ctrl-A), then reduce the selection by 40 (Selection->Shrink->40). Now
distress the selection (Script-Fu-Selection-Distress). You might have to play a bit to
get it to look OK for your image size: You can also get the selection less rectangular
if you start with a selection made with the lasso tool:_

In my version, I had to go to Select->Distort to get the Script-Fu distress thingy.

----------


## Sharpe

I am having trouble getting the edges more straight and angular, though. They're so loopy and rounded and not torn looking.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

You could try this...
http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...ur-map-in-GIMP

----------


## RobA

You can also try the gimp cubism filter in quickmask mode (followed by a threshold or levels adjust):

Attachment 22171

-Rob A>

----------

